# Call of Duty: Ghosts Pre-E3 All Access Presentation



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a look at Call of Duty: Ghosts from the Activision Pre-E3 All Access Presentation.


----------



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

If I'm totally honest, visually, it looks like Crysis with a few mods on it :huh:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmmm....let's see.


----------



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

Hm I think Crysis looks a bit better - a 2007 game that beats a supposedly 'next gen' game. I suppose it can be a bit subjective, though.


----------

